# Whynter 28 wineador build



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

Just finished setting up my first wineador. It took almost 2 months from the time I ordered the 6 drawers from Forrest to completing the seasoning process. I had planned on consolidating all the sticks from my 2 humidors, both of which hold around 100+ sticks each, into the new wineador. I knew that all the sticks that I had in the 2 humidors wouldnt fill up the wineador, so I ended up ordering a ton of boxes from various places (Cbid, JR, CI, SBC, Famous, etc). I ordered so much (Cbid is mostly to blame!!) that I'm still ending up using the 2 humidors since the wineador will not fit all the sticks like I had originally planned. Kind of a good problem to have if you ask me.

I havent seen anyone post a Whynter 28 Wineador build thread so I thought I'd start one. I've learned alot of valuable info from my fellow BOTL. Thanks to all who shared their wisdom and insights. I couldnt have done this build without the info shared on this board.


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

I purchased the WHYNTER 28 WINE COOLER/FRIDGE from Home Depot. I paid almost $200 including all taxes and shipping.


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

For approximately 2 weeks, I was finally able to remove that new fridge smell, first by loading up the wineador with crumpled up newspaper which I changed out with new newspaper several times after a few days. Afterwards, I placed a bowl of baking soda in the wineador to remove the remaining "plastic" smell which worked like a charm.


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

I removed the small pegs that use to hold the wire racks in place. At first I didnt realize I had to do this until I read somewhere on this board that it needs to be done in order for the drawers and/or shelves to slide perfectly into the wineador.


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

I ordered my drawers from Forrest. Since I wasnt in a big rush to get the drawers, I ordered it via regular shipping which Forrest told me it would take 5 weeks. Rush shipping takes 2 weeks and costs $65 extra if I'm not mistaken. I ordered my drawers on November 26 and received them just after the New Year. I used the wait time as an excuse to buy the many boxes of cigars (most of which I havent even tried but read good reviews about them).

Here's a quick spec list of what I ordered from Forrest:

6 Double-Slotted Drawers
Macassar Ebony Hardwood Fronts
Chevron Slats
Vented Sides and Rears
Drawer Pulls

As you can tell, I went all out on the options that you can choose. I dont think I couldve spent more $$ unless I went with the rush build and shipping option, lol


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

The famous Home Depot box that Forrest uses to ship his custom made wineador drawers and shelves


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

As you can tell, Forrest wraps all his drawers in plastic wrap and uses styrofoam peanuts so that the drawers arent damaged during shipping.


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

Front view


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

Left profile view


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

Right profile view


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

Rear view


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

Top view


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

Bottom view


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

Drawer pulls installed (before and after)


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

Before installing the drawers into the wineador, I wiped down all the drawers completely using a new spray bottle I bought from The Container Store filled with Distilled Water and a new sponge I bought from my local grocery store which seemed to work very well. This also was done to start the seasoning process and get the humidity up before adding all the goodies into the wineador.


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

Drawers installed (with and without flash)


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

I seasoned the drawers for about 2-3 weeks, checking on the humidity with the new Xikar hygrometer that I purchased on eBay for around $24 including shipping.

(unfortunately right now I'm unable to post a pic of the Xikar hygrometer because I reached a "quota"? I still have a bunch of pics to post (drawers with all the sticks) on this thread. Does this mean I can post the rest of my pics tomorrow, or is that it for my picture posting privileges? Please advise, thanks)


----------



## syphon101 (Sep 12, 2013)

FlipMo said:


> I seasoned the drawers for about 2-3 weeks, checking on the humidity with the new Xikar hygrometer that I purchased on eBay for around $24 including shipping.
> 
> (unfortunately right now I'm unable to post a pic of the Xikar hygrometer because I reached a "quota"? I still have a bunch of pics to post (drawers with all the sticks) on this thread. Does this mean I can post the rest of my pics tomorrow, or is that it for my picture posting privileges? Please advise, thanks)


Very nice, I appreciate the details as I am starting to plan a build for myself. I may actually attempt building the drawers also.

As for you reaching quota, and not being able to post anymore pictures. This may be from the limit of attachments you can store on your Puff Account. I would suggest going to Settings > Attachments ( Left hand side ) and try deleting some of your old attachments( Deleting recent ones may delete the pics of your current Wineador Pictures ).

This should fix your problem.


----------



## Boinargly (Jan 8, 2014)

I will show mine but no cam this time when i checking this.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Great start with the build. I got my drawers from Forrest on yesterday, which are similar to yours except for the front. I opened the box this morning and closed it!!!!!! I have so much freakn work, that I know if I pull these bad boys out of the box, the build process will start immediately. I'll so get backed up in what I'm suppose to be doing, It'll take me weeks to catch up, so I have to let them sit for awhile.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## DanTheSmoker (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice build. Looking forward to seeing the rest


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

syphon101 said:


> Very nice, I appreciate the details as I am starting to plan a build for myself. I may actually attempt building the drawers also.
> 
> As for you reaching quota, and not being able to post anymore pictures. This may be from the limit of attachments you can store on your Puff Account. I would suggest going to Settings > Attachments ( Left hand side ) and try deleting some of your old attachments( Deleting recent ones may delete the pics of your current Wineador Pictures ).
> 
> This should fix your problem.


Thanks, I did what you suggested and I freed up some additional space which will allow me to post the rest of my pics.


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

Ok, so here are the 6 double slotted drawers with all the goodies in them. I chose to go with the double slotted drawers because I learned that you can fit more sticks in the larger drawer than you can if you used single slotted drawer. You can fit 3 layers of sticks in the double-slotted drawers and only 1 layer in the single slot drawers. For me it was an easy decision. I didnt order any shelves since I was not planning on storing boxes in the wineador, and I always remove the sticks from the boxes anyway, and store them in either of my 2 humidors and now my new wineador (which is full as you can tell). 

On to the pics....


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

Apparently I'm unable to upload my 6th drawer (quota problems again). In any case, it contains 2 boxes of LA GLORIA CUBANA TRUNK SHOW... the one's with the smokeable bands... and 1 box of LA GLORIA CUBANA SERIE R BLACK. 

With the exception of the 1st drawer (the ones with the CC's), I havent sampled any of the sticks in any of the 5 other drawers. I bought them so that I can fill up the wineador since I've read good things about the sticks that I purchased them sight unseen. I figured the sticks will have plenty of time to rest during these winter months since I dont smoke in the house. Can't wait for the weather to get warmer! I've had enough of this snow, and it's only supposed to get worse during next week's storm which forecaster's are saying it's going to be a major snow storm with some significant accumulation.... like 2-3 feet they're saying. I'm hope they're just exaggerating.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

FlipMo said:


> View attachment 47842


I miss when my Liga drawer looked like this... haha.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

FlipMo said:


> *Apparently I'm unable to upload my 6th drawer (quota problems again)*. In any case, it contains 2 boxes of LA GLORIA CUBANA TRUNK SHOW... the one's with the smokeable bands... and 1 box of LA GLORIA CUBANA SERIE R BLACK.
> 
> With the exception of the 1st drawer (the ones with the CC's), I havent sampled any of the sticks in any of the 5 other drawers. *I bought them so that I can fill up the wineador since I've read good things about the sticks that I purchased them sight unseen.* I figured the sticks will have plenty of time to rest during these winter months since I dont smoke in the house. Can't wait for the weather to get warmer! I've had enough of this snow, and it's only supposed to get worse during next week's storm which forecaster's are saying it's going to be a major snow storm with some significant accumulation.... like 2-3 feet they're saying. I'm hope they're just exaggerating.


To avoid the quota, use a photosharing site (Photobucket, Flickr) and upload using a URL.

I guess a blind man can see!!!
You wound up with some nice sticks.
Great looking build. What are you using for humidification? Didn't see that mentioned. Enjoy.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm so jealous of the Macassar Ebony! That was my first choice, but had to settle for Bloodwood. I have been anxiously waiting for your thread since you mentioned you were getting Macassar on another thread. They look like they were well worth the coin!


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

brimy623 said:


> To avoid the quota, use a photosharing site (Photobucket, Flickr) and upload using a URL.
> 
> I guess a blind man can see!!!
> You wound up with some nice sticks.
> Great looking build. What are you using for humidification? Didn't see that mentioned. Enjoy.


Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that. I have 1lb of 65% RH Heartfelt beads sitting on the bottom of the wineador. I also have a couple of 72% Boveda packs on a couple of drawers. Right now, the wineador is steadily holding at 69% at the bottom, and 66% at the top, with a temp around 63 throughout.

I'm also using 2 types of hygrometers, one in the top drawer, and one at the bottom drawer resting on the handle pull (I dont want to affix it to the wood since I dont want to ruin the wood). I'm using a Xikar hygrometer, and a wireless unit I found while searching for other types of temp/rh displays.

I'm using this one: AcuRite Digital Indoor / Outdoor Temperature & Humidity Monitor with Intelli-Time Clock 00592


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

rtrimbath said:


> I'm so jealous of the Macassar Ebony! That was my first choice, but had to settle for Bloodwood. I have been anxiously waiting for your thread since you mentioned you were getting Macassar on another thread. They look like they were well worth the coin!


Actually the WENGE was my first choice. Then I was watching a show on tv about yachts and what types of materials they use for the tables and furniture and every yacht owner requests MACASSAR EBONY as their choice for hardwood furniture, and I saw that it looked AWESOME! Luckily when I emailed Forrest to see if he can change my choice for hardwood from Wenge to Macassar Ebony, he said he can change it since he hasnt gotten to that part of my build yet. It was only $10 more per drawer so he sent me an invoice for the difference ($60). The Wenge costs $15/drawer while the Macassar Ebony was $25/drawer. The pictures dont do it justice. I think it looks better in person.


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

ejewell said:


> I miss when my Liga drawer looked like this... haha.


What does it look like now?


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

FlipMo said:


> What does it look like now?


Well, I used to have two, actually. Both very full. one with Unico, one with 9/52


----------



## rhounsell (Nov 3, 2013)

Great thread for your build and an excellent result

.......and even better, she's already filled with lots of great sticks, Enjoy!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

@FlipMo, since you asked.

Before.......







and After....


----------



## USHOG (Dec 28, 2012)

Very nice humidor you have built.


----------



## willyzhere (Aug 29, 2013)

Really nice, Sir! Actually, quite inspiring. I have a wine fridge laying around, unused...


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

rhounsell said:


> Great thread for your build and an excellent result
> 
> .......and even better, she's already filled with lots of great sticks, Enjoy!


THANKS!


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

USHOG said:


> Very nice humidor you have built.


THANKS!


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

willyzhere said:


> Really nice, Sir! Actually, quite inspiring. I have a wine fridge laying around, unused...


Thank you sir! I was actually on the fence about doing a wineador build. But then again I was also inspired to do a wineador build from all the info I gathered from all the various wineador threads. Lots of useful info regarding wineador builds on here if one wants to pull the trigger and do one.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice build and completed project!!!!


----------



## Ace McCool (Jan 14, 2014)

Very nice Wineador! But I hope you know that those CC Cohibas you have are fakes. (2 rows of white dots above the band, real bands have 3 rows)


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Ace McCool said:


> Very nice Wineador! But I hope you know that those CC Cohibas you have are fakes. (2 rows of white dots above the band, real bands have 3 rows)


This isn't the correct forum to discuss these things. And, what you speak of has not always been the way it is now.


----------



## Ace McCool (Jan 14, 2014)

Laynard said:


> This isn't the correct forum to discuss these things. And, what you speak of has not always been the way it is now.


I know it isn't the correct forum, but since this forum does not allow new members to PM, and considering there have been lots of nasty stuff found in fakes, I think the member will appreciate it. I'm not discussing it, I'm notifying him.

And yes, what I speak of has always been the way it is with that style band. Look it up. I always love getting corrected on CC's from an American.. Thanks for adding absolutely nothing to this thread.


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

Ace McCool said:


> Very nice Wineador! But I hope you know that those CC Cohibas you have are fakes. (2 rows of white dots above the band, real bands have 3 rows)


The sticks that you are referring to are from the mid 1990's. I can assure you that they are not fakes. If you did a little research before commenting, then you would learn what older CC band's looked like more than 20 years ago. I just love how noob's are quick to comment before getting their facts straight. They think they know everything, lol


----------



## Ace McCool (Jan 14, 2014)

FlipMo said:


> The sticks that you are referring to are from the mid 1990's. I can assure you that they are not fakes. If you did a little research before commenting, then you would learn what older CC band's looked like more than 20 years ago. I just love how noob's are quick to comment before getting their facts straight. They think they know everything, lol


Gee sorry for trying to help. To me the lettering looked Gold, not Black, and I am well aware of the differences in labels.

Don't assume that because somebody is new to a certain forum, that they are a "Noob." There are probably many new forum members who have been smoking for decades.


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

ejewell said:


> @FlipMo, since you asked.
> 
> Before.......
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing! Looking at your collection, reminds me that I need to add some T52's and UF-13's to my stash!


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Ace McCool said:


> I know it isn't the correct forum, but since this forum does not allow new members to PM, and considering there have been lots of nasty stuff found in fakes, I think the member will appreciate it. I'm not discussing it, I'm notifying him.
> 
> And yes, what I speak of has always been the way it is with that style band. Look it up. I always love getting corrected on CC's from an American.. Thanks for adding absolutely nothing to this thread.


There's no need to attack me or imply my entire nation is ignorant. I was simply notifying you that your comment about the amount of dots was incorrect given the time of acquisition by the OP. I did look it up, that's how I became aware of your error.

And, please head over to the New Puffer Fish forum and introduce yourself. :welcome: to Puff!


----------



## thecritter (Feb 11, 2014)

Those are nice drawers. Cedar? Where did you find those?


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

thecritter said:


> Those are nice drawers. Cedar? Where did you find those?


I hope the OP doesn't mind me speaking on his behalf, but I am pretty sure he ordered those drawers from Forrest, a fellow BOTL who makes custom drawers for wineador projects. Check out Custom Wineador™ Creations - Home


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

No problem Layne. Feel free to share any info that may benefit any of our BOTL on this thread.

Yes thecritter, the drawers are made with Spanish Cedar by Forrest who does excellent work. You can check out his thread here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...es-forum/288447-wineador-drawers-shelves.html .... Layne already posted a link to Forrest's website ( Custom Wineador™ Creations - Home ) where you can order custom made drawers and shelves for your project. Check out the website for pics and prices.


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

Liga whore!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

ColdSmoker said:


> Liga whore!


Haha. Our collections are miniscule compared to a few other puffers.


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

ColdSmoker said:


> Liga whore!


As if! Compared to some of our BOTL's LP collection, our's is nothing! I wish my LP/DE collection was larger. $$ isnt the issue, it's the humidor/wineador space that I'm lacking. There's a group of 5-6 older fellows that hang out at my local Starbucks (there's an outdoor seating area of 6 tables where they smoke, sit and hang out) every Sunday when the weather permits. I'm thinking about giving each of them 2-3 sticks that I don't care for anymore (mostly Gurkha's and box-pressed RyJ's) just to make room for another box of LP's. Would love to make room for some T52's and UF-13's.


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

I can't seem to keep them in my humidor. I smoke the sh!t out them


----------



## hott wheellzz (Feb 7, 2014)

Great looking set up. The drawers and organization looks great!

Hope one day my collection looks half as good as yours, I just bought my first Liga 5er last week :baby:


----------



## Incognito11 (Jul 18, 2013)

Gorgeous build i love the deep color of the drawers. Also i must mention what a way to fill the beauty!


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

hott wheellzz said:


> Great looking set up. The drawers and organization looks great!
> 
> Hope one day my collection looks half as good as yours, I just bought my first Liga 5er last week :baby:


Thanks! I'm kind of a stickler when it comes to organizing as you can tell from my wineador drawers. Congrats on your first LP purchase. Enjoy!


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

Incognito11 said:


> Gorgeous build i love the deep color of the drawers. Also i must mention what a way to fill the beauty!


Thanks! The Macassar Ebony came out better than I could have imagined. My first choice was the WENGE, but when I saw yacht furniture made with the Macassar Ebony, I emailed Forrest and asked if he can change my hardwood fronts from Wenge to Macassar Ebony, which as you can tell from the outcome, he was able to. Yes it was more expensive, but well worth it.


----------



## Incognito11 (Jul 18, 2013)

FlipMo said:


> Thanks! The Macassar Ebony came out better than I could have imagined. My first choice was the WENGE, but when I saw yacht furniture made with the Macassar Ebony, I emailed Forrest and asked if he can change my hardwood fronts from Wenge to Macassar Ebony, which as you can tell from the outcome, he was able to. Yes it was more expensive, but well worth it.


Very fine choice on the wood sir!
I love the deep tones from that Ebony i truly am a sucker for fine finish details.

No time to enjoy your hard work!


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

Incognito11 said:


> Very fine choice on the wood sir!
> I love the deep tones from that Ebony i truly am a sucker for fine finish details.
> 
> No time to enjoy your hard work!


It's crazy cold today, and this Winter in general, so no time to enjoy the fruits of my labor/project. But Spring is just around the corner... only 20 days until the first day of Spring. Hopefully I can fire up a FFP as soon as it gets above 60 degrees out. The FFP will be my celebratory stick to christen the wineador.


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

Great work man...dark wood drawers look sexy!


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

Rook83 said:


> Great work man...dark wood drawers look sexy!


Thanks! I'm so glad I changed my hardwood fronts preference from Wenge to the the Macassar Ebony. Even though I hadn't seen finished drawers with Macassar Ebony fronts, I decided to go ahead and order them. It was a bit more $$ but it was well worth it. The pictures don't do it justice. Looks better in person.


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

I really need to do a wineador...

Yours looks great.


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

djsmiles said:


> I really need to do a wineador...
> 
> Yours looks great.


Thanks! Do it! You'll be glad you did!


----------



## carloss (Feb 20, 2014)

Just wondering did you get a heavy clear coat smell? And if so how did you get rid of the smell?


FlipMo said:


> As you can tell, Forrest wraps all his drawers in plastic wrap and uses styrofoam peanuts so that the drawers arent damaged during shipping.
> 
> View attachment 47814


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

carloss said:


> Just wondering did you get a heavy clear coat smell? And if so how did you get rid of the smell?


No, I didn't get the "heavy clear coat smell" you mentioned. Maybe a light smell, but not an overpowering smell you would get from a heavily varnished piece of furniture. I did however get that nice cedary (is that a word?) note that you get from Spanish Cedar when I removed the plastic wrap that Forrest uses when he ships out his completed drawers and shelves. I don't think Forrest applies a heavy clear coat or stain on the woodfronts, especially when he uses a fine expensive wood like Macassar Ebony. I did however notice a light clear coat applied to my woodfronts, but I think he just applies it to bring out the natural wood grain and to make it "pop". I wouldn't worry too much about the clear coat smell. In time it should go away, and you'll just get the aroma of the Spanish Cedar and the sticks aging/resting within your wineador. Which woodfronts did you get?


----------



## carloss (Feb 20, 2014)

He had no more ebony which was my first choice so I went with wenge


FlipMo said:


> No, I didn't get the "heavy clear coat smell" you mentioned. Maybe a light smell, but not an overpowering smell you would get from a heavily varnished piece of furniture. I did however get that nice cedary (is that a word?) note that you get from Spanish Cedar when I removed the plastic wrap that Forrest uses when he ships out his completed drawers and shelves. I don't think Forrest applies a heavy clear coat or stain on the woodfronts, especially when he uses a fine expensive wood like Macassar Ebony. I did however notice a light clear coat applied to my woodfronts, but I think he just applies it to bring out the natural wood grain and to make it "pop". I wouldn't worry too much about the clear coat smell. In time it should go away, and you'll just get the aroma of the Spanish Cedar and the sticks aging/resting within your wineador. Which woodfronts did you get?


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

carloss said:


> He had no more ebony which was my first choice so I went with wenge


Wenge was actually my first choice but then I changed my mind after watching something on tv where they showcased furniture being built for yachts using Macassar Ebony. I loved the way the wood looked and luckily Forrest hadn't started my build yet and was able to change my hardwood preference. It was $10 more per drawer but totally worth the upgrade. Too bad Forrest ran out of the Ebony. Actually my build took longer than expected since he was waiting for a new shipment of the Macassar Ebony. He did tell me that it was a hard wood to order since it's kind of rare and expensive to use which is why he required a minimum of 4 drawers if one wants to order Macassar Ebony drawers. Luckily I decided to get nothing but drawers for my WINEADOR build. It was totally worth the extra wait time and coin. How does your Wenge drawers and/or shelves look? Feel free to post pics.


----------



## carloss (Feb 20, 2014)

I will love to post some pics ..I'm just waiting to find the right handles .. no luck so far


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

I was going to buy the handles from Home Depot but then I got lazy and decided to just get them from Forrest. Home Depot probably has a huge selection, but I'm still happy with the handle pulls that Forrest included with my drawers.


----------

